# Baby plecos, crayfish and 2 spot tetra i caught in a lake a few miles away..



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well guys last weekend i suggested to my brother we go down to the lake and see what small fish and and crustatians we can can catch without using hooks.. so we used hand nets and we used a fine mesh net troll around the brush that was in the water and were suprised at what we caught! we got baby plecos and alot of crayfish..as well as a few 2 spot tetras..we threw back a few of the plecos beacuse they were so tiny..we kept 3 of the bigger ones.. they sell these plecos in pet stores..lol..but i can go to the lake and catch as many as i like..;P


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

haha and an apple snail. Are those ghost shrimp? Pet store here sells them for $5 a piece, they dont tend to do well in transit this far north. Any idea what kind of pleco?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yea had to realease some of the shrimp beacuse we caught like too much..and yea i forgot we got a apple snail with them dunno how he got in the net..that pleco is a regular brown pleco,they get as big as my arm.. here is a pic on google its called the ( trinidad pleco ) as well
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=trin...tart=0&ndsp=51&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0&tx=71&ty=71


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Catch me some Plecos! Contact me


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

It's so cool that you can just catch these fish where you live


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yep i release them back thou because it gets boring having these fish right there where you can catch and release rather than take up tank space at home lol! oh and i would send you all plecos if i could


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

I remember seeing wild Plecos in the Philippines


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

thats awesome!!!!!!!


----------

